# Harborside Paradise IS Bahamas Question



## Courts (Aug 28, 2010)

We are hoping to stay at Harborside next year. I have never visited outside the US and need some advise. 

I know everything is expensive according to what I have read here but I have been wondering if credit cards have any surcharge added when using them at Paradise Island. Credit cards are our preferred method of payment. 

Do all places accept major credit cards ? 
Any experience with ATM's there ? 

Years ago we stopped using travelers checks because too many places treated them like personal checks. :annoyed: 


.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 28, 2010)

Wished I could say they didn't but that would be a lie.  They just sucked my credit card up all week.  No surcharge and all of the places off of the resort will take your credit cards also.  Everything is expensive there but not anymore than any other island in my opinion.  Just about everything has to be brought in and you pay for that.  Come prepared to spend and just enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 28, 2010)

It's expensive AND worth it:whoopie:


----------



## pointsjunkie (Sep 1, 2010)

we bring food for breakfast and lunch and then we go out for a great dinner. it runs about $60 per person,we do not drink at dinner. i buy a bottle of rum and bring boxes of juice to mix my drinks and then bring a thermos.


----------



## ljwhit (Sep 15, 2010)

Most banks have a surcharge now on their credit cards.  Check with your bank. It is considered international and tho the exchange rate is one to one, they still may charge for conversion...depends on your bank.  There is no surcharge tho on the Bahamas end.  I love it there and try to go to Harborside any chance I get.


----------



## chocolateyclaire (Sep 30, 2010)

Most places accept major credit cards. Definitely all the restaurants that I can think of. Visa is more widely accepted than Amex. Outside of the Atlantis casino, ATMs dispense only Bahamian dollars. 

The Green Parrot at Hurricane Hole marina (by the bridge to Nassau) offers reasonable basic food - burgers, quesadillas, etc - and cheap drinks. It's walking distance from Harbourside.


----------



## Banker (Oct 10, 2010)

*Sitting in an internet cafe in Nassau*

It is wonderful weather here this week!  I found an internet cafe and I am here playing for 15 minutes, then back outside to shop and sun and drink at my timeshare on Paradise Island...Club Land'Or!


----------

